# Forum Home Renovation Kitchens  What size hole for a fridge?

## pursuitute

Hey Renovators, 
I've got to build the last bits of my flat this week, the whole thing is just about done but the wall that will form my internal access from the main house to the garage needs to go in.  An extension of this wall will also form the linen press for the flat and the fridge alcove. 
Question is, what size hole should I allow for the fridge?  I have 900mm to play with for depth so more just querying H & W. 
Thanks in advance, Scott

----------


## atregent

It depends on the size of the fridge, obviously, but having just bought a new one that didn't quite fit in the space I had allocated to it (missed it by 10mm!), after some impromptu resizing, I ended up with a hole 920 wide and 1800 high. 
It's just an interim renovation until we re-do the whole kitchen in a couple of years, but at least I have the sizes right!

----------


## Ashore

Most fridges have in their instilation instructions how much minimun clearence they need , and if they need venting at the rear

----------


## pursuitute

> Most fridges have in their instilation instructions how much minimun clearence they need , and if they need venting at the rear

  Thanks, problem is I don't know what fridge my prospective tennant has!

----------


## Sybarite

A cavity height of 1800mm is ALMOST universal...if you are leery then add another 100mm (won't leave much for overhead units though). 
Generic width used to be about 800mm but with the increase in the number of side by side fridge designs and units requiring side clearance as well as rear for heat dissipation you could almost spec 900mm ~ 1000mm internal width as standard...of course I suppose it might also depend on how many bedrooms the unit has. 
A lot of new fridges are deeper than they used to be and the old 600mm isn't as useful as it used to. 
Many kitchens are now being specified with a 700mm deep cavity as standard; bear in mind that the fridge door still needs to be able to open approximately 170 degrees outside of the cavity so you might want to consider this in the overall design. 
Cheers, 
Earl

----------


## pursuitute

Thanks Earl, 1800x900 it is.

----------


## arms

> Thanks Earl, 1800x900 it is.

  Not a sparky, not a plumber, not a tiler, not a carpenter, not a painter, not a cabinet maker, not a locksmith, not a concreter and not a landscaper.... but I'll have a crack  :Wink: <!-- google_ad_section_end -->  
then that would make you either a plasterer or a bricky  :Wink 1:

----------


## col5555

I had the same problem so I went and measured every fridge that was in the local major electrical outlet and 90% of double door fridges are 900mm wide. The manufacturer instructions call for min 30mm either side. Also not many fridges have hinges that open up within the cabinet width so you have to allow for this.

----------


## jags

Hi scott 
As you mentioned it is a flat off the main house .
 how big is the the flat  eg bed rooms  (IMO)  theres no point making a fridge hole a lot bigger than what is needed for the number of people living in the flat .
When i did my kitchen  i did not want to use the standard 900mm ikea fridge top cupboard as i felt it was to big so i used a  700mm cupboard and made up a open  box next to it for cook books .So that the total width was 820 mm  .The fridge i have is 630mm wide and ample for two people . But there is space to get a larger fridge if needed .
maybe something to consider . 
rob

----------


## pursuitute

> I had the same problem so I went and measured every fridge that was in the local major electrical outlet and 90% of double door fridges are 900mm wide.

  Haha!  Legend, thanks  :Biggrin:    
Hey Rob, flat is two bedroom and I have gone for an executive finish.  There is some likliehood that my folks will move in at some stage (late news  :Wink: ) so I think I'll go larger rather than smaller.

----------

